# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  Error 404

## laxxy

可愛いね?  
One question though: what is the correct way to translate the phrase? 
In particular, does 探しても clearly imply that she actually went and tried to search for the page and didn't find anything? 
Or could she just be saying that she knows that even if she goes and looks for it she won't find anything (without having actually searched)?
Or is it not clear from the context? 
PS. It appears MR does not allow Japanese in the topic title... And I haven't realized that "Error 404" and "Ｅｒｒｏｒ　４０４" are different things  ::

----------


## ST

はい、大変面白いです。 
ほら、もいいです

----------


## MOG

Where did you guys get the pictures?   ::  Why girls answer for your requests?
The translation would be: you won't get anything even if you search here.
探しても or 探したところで contains the latter meaning that you mentioned. Or she is certain for some reason. But it might be the case that she actually searched for it and didn’t find anything. So... Yeah, it’s not clear from the context. And the listeners have no clue why the speaker can say so.

----------


## ST

funny Japanese flash-game: http://fishki.net/video/avoider.swf

----------

